# Portón eléctrico



## jaimelectronico (Dic 17, 2007)

Hola, Necesito saber si alguien conoce como funciona un portón eléctrico (batiente)  accionado por un brazo (la parte electrónica y mecanica)


----------



## Electricista (Dic 18, 2007)

Me gustaria saber que es lo que quieres especificamente, manual?...

Carlos Alberto - Brasil


----------



## jaimelectronico (Dic 18, 2007)

Lo más adecuado sería poder tener un manual para estudiarlo
gracias


----------



## Worf (Ene 12, 2008)

Hola Jaime.
Basicamente un portón batiente requiere de un motorreductor, un cuadro de mando electrónico y un receptor para el control remoto.
El motorreductor debes seleccionarlo en función del peso y la longitud de la hoja. Puede ser hidráulico o electromecánico, prefiero este último. Existen modelos disponibles para hojas desde 1,80m hasta 5,00m.
El cuadro de mando para los batientes no funciona por micro interruptores de fin de carrera si no mas bien por tiempo de trabajo, los mejores operan a 24VDC y disponen de un circuito amperométrico que detecta el final de carrera y apaga el motor, o bien detecta un obstáculo durante el recorrido e invierte la marcha.
El receptor de control remoto es alimentado desde el cuadro de mandos y le envía a este un pulso "NO" cuando recibe la señal del transmisor correspondiente. Algunos equipos tienen el receptor incorporado o en una tarjeta insertable. Es recomendable usar una antena sintonizada para mayor alcance.
Si la puerta es mayor de 2,5 m debes instalar una electrocerradura sincronizada para asegurar la irreversibilidad. 
Para que veas diferentes modelos te recomiendo visites www.came.it, inclusive te puedes registrar como técnico y asi tener acceso a información técnica muy útil. 
Quedo a tu disposición para cualquier duda.


----------



## jaimelectronico (Ene 14, 2008)

Gracias Worf por la información, ha sido de mucha utilidad, lo que me ha permitido tener un poco más claro los conceptos de lo que significa un porton eléctrico.


----------

